# Force to red shifter upgrade!



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I recently crashed and have the opurtuntiy to possibly upgrade my cracked shifter to red 

Should I or shouldn't I. I have seen some 2012 models for the price of one force shifter here in Aus will it really make such a difference? 

Twiggy


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

2013 Force gets zero loss shifting. 

2011 Red has it and you can probably find it cheap. I'd go for one of these options.


----------



## sinatee (Sep 21, 2012)

Sram RED 2012 or 2013 brings nice improvements to the shifters. Front derailleur as well.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

I just ordered the new red shifters from bike-discount.de for very cheap (444$). I don't think you could find it lower...


----------



## mattheis (Oct 30, 2011)

the 2012 red have a great new shape and are very comfortable


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

2013 Force is previous generation Red-Black re-labeled.
I have 2011 Red shifters with a Force group.
Once the finicky FD was replaced under warranty, everything has been fine.
Don't use a Sram chain. Use a Shimano 6700 or a KMC-XL10.


----------

